# RIDEMAKERZ- The Build a Bear for cars.



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.ridemakerz.com/rz/pages/shop/ 
The Build A Bear for cars!

I thought that this was pretty cool, my boyfriend sent me the link for it. You can customize all of the parts you put on and can make it drive or just have it as a show piece. Check it out!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

My kids did this last August at the Mrytle Beach shop. They loved it and it was pretty cool. The thing is geared for boys, but there were a few girls there. The place was packed- I wish I had thought of this.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That's so cool, I remember going to build a bear when I was younger and not being too enthused but looking at this makes me wish they would make one for cars at a local mall. Nice experience for your kids though!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I took my step-son and three of his buddies there, for his birthday, last year. It was an expensive day, but fun!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, from the looks of it!


----------

